# Beach or Mountains?



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Kind of a stereotypical question, but it's on my mind because my family's going to the mountains for the first time this summer (although I've driven through them before). It's our first family vacation in years, but in the past, we've gone to the beach where some of our family lives.

This year my mom planned a vacation in the mountains because she thinks it'll be more enjoyable for us. Only one member of our family really looks forward to going to the beach I think, and I'm definitely looking forward to the mountains in comparison.

So, what about you guys?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

depends on the weather, summer- beach; spring and fall- mountains


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

l3itchs


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Honestly both.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Mountains.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Girls at the beach.








Girls at the mountains.








'Nuff said!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Beach. I don't want to come across a bear or mountain lion on a hike.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Nubly has a good reason. But then I thought about it and it adds to my negative reason for the beach.

I'm always excited the first day. But then when it's beach time, I remember that I'm pale af. Let alone no beach bod. So I'm always reluctant. Nothing deflates faster than cute girls in bikinis slapping you with body issues. All I can hope in those moments is that they didn't see me because my tummy blinded them with light.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

No more beach for me....


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mountains less people around beach = crowded


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Porque no los dos? My state is nice because both are right next to each other. Pine trees on ragged cliffs next to the ocean. Makes for beautiful views. But if we're going with the traditional beach, I'd pick that. I love hiking, but I love swimming in the ocean even more. We went to Texas recently and swam in the ocean in Galveston, the water was 80F! I'd never been in water that warm.. Even in Cali in the summer. Ugh we swam all day long, I could live out there. That's the dream. One day I'll be a mermaid.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Never been to the moutains so it would be cool to check it out...but I will never give up my beach!


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Porque no los dos? My state is nice because both are right next to each other. Pine trees on ragged cliffs next to the ocean. Makes for beautiful views. But if we're going with the traditional beach, I'd pick that. I love hiking, but I love swimming in the ocean even more. We went to Texas recently and swam in the ocean in Galveston, the water was 80F! I'd never been in water that warm.. Even in Cali in the summer. Ugh we swam all day long, I could live out there. That's the dream. One day I'll be a mermaid.


Yeah, the Pacific kinda sucks. Give me the Caribbean or the Gulf any day.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I would pick the ocean, but not necessarily a beach. At least not a beach for what people normally do. I would find it fun searching the beach and tide pools during low tide for shells, starfish, crabs, etc. Would love to go ocean fishing again sometime too.

Really wish I didn't live so far from the ocean. I find the beaches in Michigan lame aside from rock collecting. I admit some can be really scenic. Some on the west coast of the state are nice if you like big clean beaches for swimming, but there just isn't as much interesting animal life like you find on some ocean beaches.

Mountains are ok, because I like nature trails. Have also wanted to go prospecting for gemstones, if I could find a place where it was allowed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Definitely the mountain. The beach is where cancerous human beings like to hang out.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Mountains. I don't really enjoy the beach.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Beach is more fun; mountains more exhilarating. I really like the mountains. It feels like you're free.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

What is there really to do on a beach? Just sit there in the heat or wade out into the water. Oh yeah, and look at the girls in bikinis.
But there's a lot more to see and do in the woods.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Never been to the mountains. So I'm going with that.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Mountains. Hate sand.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't like feeling exposed, so I avoid the beach in a big way. Avoidance aside, I always felt disgusting and grimy after coming out of the water, and then getting coated in sand on top of that. Ech. Not a fan.

I like going for walks - hiking, if you want to call it that. The mountains work for me. Scenic and quiet, too.



nubly said:


> [http://l0lz.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Girls-at-the-Beach-41.jpg


Some lovely scenery at the beach as well... I can enjoy 'the view' in the mountains just as well, though


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Depends on what kind of mountains. I'm not that interested in mountains you have to climb with ropes. I don't like heights. I'm fine with mountains you can walk up. I'm at home there. Especially it's nice when they're forested. But in many places you'd better wear boots. You'll rarely ever see any snakes and most of the ones you do see won't be venomous but there are a few and if they get you you'll wish they hadn't.

I'm not a fan of the beach at all. I couldn't care less about it. If I want to swim I'll go to a pool and the water will be (reasonably) safe. Whenever I'm in any water like a pond or something I always worry about what's under the waterline. Creeps me out.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Farideh said:


> Never been to the mountains. So I'm going with that.


They will fill you with a love for life. 0 I don't take very many photos, but here are a few. I love the water, but it doesn't compel me to stop in my tracks with goosebumps and say "wow..." like the mountains will.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/senkora-529058/albums/hikes/


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Mountains. Places that have mountains and water look nice.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

I prefer beaches with hardly any people on. The sound of the sea at night is lovely. 

I'd pick Mountains though, never done that before.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

Hiking in the mountains alone. Far away.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, we don't have mountains but there's views of hills from where I live and I've been up them before. Going up a real mountain would be fun. I've been to a beach (Blackpool) before too but you need consistant hot weather to find a beach enjoyable which the UK obviously doesn't have. So, I'd probably prefer a mountain.

Is your family climbing Mount Everest for their holiday?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Why not both?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

^Yeah mountains with lakes or swimming holes waterfalls are the best.

Get a lot of both where I live, prefer the mountains over the ocean beaches because of the people.

Went to this place a couple weeks ago, it's about 1/8 of the way up a 3,000 ft mountain. Super clean, cool water and no other people. Probably like 15-20 feet deep too.


----------



## AllyBally (Aug 23, 2015)

I prefer the beach for sure!!!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

What about both? I love the mountains, but I don't get to see a beach very often and wouldn't mind.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd rather be in the mountains than hanging out on a beach!

Preferably on my bike. 

Though maybe I'm biased because I grew up in the Rockies; hard to say, lol.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Interesting results so far. I have gotten the impression over the years that most people on here are more indoorsy types and prefer cooler weather to hot. So it would make sense that most people here chose mountains.

I chose beach but I love both. Where I live I actually do have both. I can wake up and look out the window towards some mountains, while 20mins drive the other way I am at the beach. It is pretty ideal.

The best place I've ever been on holidays and ideally where I would love to live for half the year is Hawaii. Spectacular volcanic mountains, mix of tropical and subtropical forests. White to black volcanic sand beaches, great waves, warm, clean waters, never too hot or cold, constant sea breezes, mix of sun, rain and cloudy weather, mix of urban and rural/unspoilt environments... it really is paradise and so I envy anyone who lives in Hawaii...


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought about adding a both option but decided not to because I didn't think anyone would choose it. Clearly, I should have.



Callsign said:


> I wonder though if for SA people rather than what these places are like physically, it really is the half naked people milling about there and causing anxiety that have the majority preferring the mountain holiday.


Honestly, I think that's what it is for me. The idea of a quiet, mostly deserted beach is far more appealing than the beaches my family always goes to that are super crowded.



SD92 said:


> Is your family climbing Mount Everest for their holiday?


Haha. That would be amazing, but no, my parents would never take us outside of the US for vacation. Too much money.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

When you say beach I think:









When you say mountain I think:









So I choose beach. Even though I know not all mountains are frigid lumps of hell.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> When you say beach I think:


 Well, I pretty much just think about nice legs all the time. :lol

EDIT - I have to say I resent the sun because people bake themselves and lots of lovely ladies who have nice skin ruin it by cooking it in the hot sun for too long just to get a temporary tan. Which looks nice but isn't worth the damage it does.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*safari*

deep forest, snow... stranded in mid ocean, please :crying::grin2:0


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Neither, to be honest xD. Not a great fan of the mountains and I hate sand ^^;


----------

